# Engine swap



## Tampastockman (Jan 15, 2020)

I have a good condition yanmar 2010 with a yanmar 3t82b engine. The engine is shot. I have a yanmar 3t80j engine in my John Deere 850. Will the engine from the John Deere fit in my yanmar 2010?


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

This would have gotten a sooner response in the Yanmar forum as many folks monitor that section here.  

Within the Yanmar YM model series, a YM2002 and the YMG2000 are perfect swap machines to a JD850 or the other way. 

To use a 3T80J into the YM2010, you would have to verify first if the tractor clutch is compatible. The YM2010 has the power-shift, the JD850 does not. 

I have read of only 2 successful swap overs with no complications whatsoever. 
One of the two is nearly what you are asking. A YM2002 3T80 and a YM2010 3T82B. 
https://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/yanmar/322527-some-engine-swap-pics-ym2210.html 

Thus, it SEEMS very likely it should work. 

When you are done, it will become a Yandeere.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Tampastockman said:


> I have a good condition yanmar 2010 with a yanmar 3t82b engine. The engine is shot. I have a yanmar 3t80j engine in my John Deere 850. Will the engine from the John Deere fit in my yanmar 2010?


BTW, as you are a member here, there are diagrams and tractor manuals for the JD850 and the 3T80J here. Click on the MANUAL tab at the top. Then the newly displayed left column TRACTOR > CUT. scan the manuals there.


----------



## Tampastockman (Jan 15, 2020)

bmaverick said:


> This would have gotten a sooner response in the Yanmar forum as many folks monitor that section here.
> 
> Within the Yanmar YM model series, a YM2002 and the YMG2000 are perfect swap machines to a JD850 or the other way.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for t


bmaverick said:


> This would have gotten a sooner response in the Yanmar forum as many folks monitor that section here.
> 
> Within the Yanmar YM model series, a YM2002 and the YMG2000 are perfect swap machines to a JD850 or the other way.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tampastockman (Jan 15, 2020)

Thank you so much for the reply. That is a very interesting thought..... a yandeere. I’m going to look and see if that’s something I can do. I’m new to these tractors and never realized that swap could be done. I thought it would be a simple pull engine, and replace with new.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Tampastockman said:


> Thank you so much for the reply. That is a very interesting thought..... a yandeere. I’m going to look and see if that’s something I can do. I’m new to these tractors and never realized that swap could be done. I thought it would be a simple pull engine, and replace with new.


Well, You want the front to be the JD. It has the engine. You want the rear and trans-axle to be the Yanmar with the power-shift. Hoping all goes really well, then yes, you would be one of the luck few to actually have a Yandeere.  Keep the front JD green  and the back Yanmar red. 

The body panels on the YM2010 may fit as replacements on the JD front end should you want to keep it all the same color.

You do know that both the Yanmar tractors and the John Deere tractors are build on the SAME factory line. One is painted RED and the other GREEN.


----------

